# pink convict cichlids



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

they finally spawned now i got a whole bunch of lil living organisms swimming in my tank


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Pics???


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

pics right here


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Very cool....your tank looks pretty cool...have any full shots?
I have been thinking of setting up my 55 with Cichlids...but how hard are those tanks to maintain with the PH requirments?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

congrats you spawned the easiest fish to breed in the history of keeping fish

lol just f*cking wit ya



notaverage said:


> Very cool....your tank looks pretty cool...have any full shots?
> I have been thinking of setting up my 55 with Cichlids...but how hard are those tanks to maintain with the PH requirments?


All depends what kind of cichlids man...africans generally like hard water while anything from the americas is usually soft water...

For hard water if you put lava rock in and added coral as your substrate you would be able to maintain a high enough ph.

Soft water is the same as ps...driftwood, peat, co2 all lower your ph.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

notaverage said:


> Very cool....your tank looks pretty cool...have any full shots?
> I have been thinking of setting up my 55 with Cichlids...but how hard are those tanks to maintain with the PH requirments?


I keep 20 Mixed Africans in a 90 and maintaining the water paramaters is not difficult at all. I do weekly water changes and on the 4th week I do a very aggresive cleaning (Remove all the deco's, shut the filters off and go to town on it) I have yet to have any problems. I had Ich way back when but I'm sure that was due to the transfer from the guy's house I bought it from to mine.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Trigga said:


> Very cool....your tank looks pretty cool...have any full shots?
> I have been thinking of setting up my 55 with Cichlids...but how hard are those tanks to maintain with the PH requirments?


All depends what kind of cichlids man...africans generally like hard water while anything from the americas is usually soft water...

For hard water if you put lava rock in and added coral as your substrate you would be able to maintain a high enough ph.

Soft water is the same as ps...driftwood, peat, co2 all lower your ph.
[/quote]
lol i know but im still excited damnit :laugh: 
i think i have a couple full tank shots.not good quality but you get the jist


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

full shot


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good for you dude!
I know what your saying...I was excited when my platys were popping out babies!!
WHat plant is in your background??
I like that.
What size tank?


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

noice!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

notaverage said:


> Good for you dude!
> I know what your saying...I was excited when my platys were popping out babies!!
> WHat plant is in your background??
> I like that.
> What size tank?


ive got a couple fake plants, and a few real ones and im not too sure what they are.
this is in a 65gal

i want to very soon get a 200 gallon with a few pygo


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

It looks like you have some proud parents. Any plans for all the kids?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

gamgenius said:


> It looks like you have some proud parents. Any plans for all the kids?


they are doing pretty good at protecting the fry, i plan on keeping a few and possibly giving some away..perhaps i can get some instore credit for a couple dozen.

would anyone suggest taking them out and puttting them into a seperate tank?,or should i put them in a nursery area, ive got this floating thing i bought back in the day never used it until now..but not sure how to get the fry into it. i was thinking of waiting for a few more weeks or until the are fairly big enough to siphon out.

any input?, im new to having fry, but not new with keeping fish


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

I would siphon them into a 10g tank. Parents will most likely eat them otherwise. Those floating breeder nets never worked for me since them collect food and waste and are hard to clean with fry inside.


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

i remember when i bred cons im my 10gallon back in the seventh grade.


----------



## bgregson8904 (Jul 6, 2009)

gamgenius said:


> I would siphon them into a 10g tank. Parents will most likely eat them otherwise. Those floating breeder nets never worked for me since them collect food and waste and are hard to clean with fry inside.


very true, def want to separate them or u will just see them "disappearing" every time ur fish decide they are hungry

n by the way congrats


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Awesome for ya, Pink cons are some of my favorite fish.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I've never seen these befor, cool. Are albinos?


----------

